# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  προβλημα στο RDVV 8 watt

## dj kostas

γεια σας

εφτιαξα το RDVV ταλαντωτη με τα τυπωμενα πυνεια και δεν λειτουργει.
οταν το βαζω σε λειτουργια δεν δουλευει τιποτα δεν ζεστενετε τιποτα δεν αναβει κανενα led και μονο στην lcd οθονη μου αναβει τους πρωτους 8 χαρακτηρες (1χ16 χαρακτηρων εχω) σε κουτακια οπως θα δειτε στις φοτο παρακατω

http://img266.imageshack.us/i/p6060135.jpg/
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/p6060136o.jpg/
http://img153.imageshack.us/i/p6060139.jpg/
http://img153.imageshack.us/i/p6060139.jpg/
http://img248.imageshack.us/i/p6060146.jpg/
http://img412.imageshack.us/i/p6060147.jpg/
http://img717.imageshack.us/i/p6060148.jpg/
http://img375.imageshack.us/i/p6060149.jpg/
http://img41.imageshack.us/i/p6060150.jpg/
http://img541.imageshack.us/i/p6060151.jpg/
http://img266.imageshack.us/i/p6060152.jpg/
http://img695.imageshack.us/i/p6060153.jpg/

μπορειτε να μου πειτε γιατι συμβαινει αυτο;

ευχαριστω

----------

pontiart (03-06-11)

----------


## andrewsweet4

Μηπως δεν εχει προγραμματιστει ο pic σωστα?Δοκιμασε να τον ξαναπρογραμματισεις.πολυ πιθανο να ειναι εκει το προβλημα.κοιτα και τη συνδεσμολογια του σταθεροποιητη μην τον εχεις βαλει αναποδα
αυτα

----------


## dj kostas

το προγραματισα 100 φορες 
δοκιμασα και αλλον pic
οταν λες τον σταθεροποιητη ενοεις το 7805;

----------


## dj kostas

υπαρχει περιπτωση η LCD να ειναι ελατωματικη και να μην εμφανιζει τους υπολοιπους 8 χαρακτηρες;

----------


## dj kostas

καταφερα να κανω την LCD να δουλεψει. ειχα ενα προβλημα στον προγραματιστει και δεν προγραματιζε σωστα
αλλα δεν μπορει να λοκαρει μου γραφει unlock και τη συχνοτητα μεταβαλω τον πυκνωτη στον κρυσταλο και τιποτα τι συμβαινει;

----------


## badsak

Πρωτα απο ολα πρεπει να βεβαιωθεις οτι δουλευει ο ταλαντωτης.
Δωσε μια ταση στις varicap του ταλαντωτη VCO  (με απομωνομενο το PLL) περιπου απο 5 μεχρι 10 βολτ και δες αν ταλαντωνει σε καποια συχνοτητα. Αν υπαρχει ταλαντωση θα δεις μηπως δεν περνει δειγμα απο την RF το PLL. Πρεπει να τα παρεις με την σειρα και θα βρεθει η λυση.

----------


## dj kostas

αντι της βαρικαπ ΒΒ109 που λεει το σχεδιο εβαλα ΒΒ119 λετε να ειναι εκει το προβλημα;

----------


## dj kostas

εκανα μερικες μετρισεις και πηρα τις εξεις τιμες:

rf in : 2 volt περιπου
varicap : 2 kai 3 βολτ περιπου στη πρωτη και στη δευτερη αντιστοιχα
frequency lock: 12 volt περιπου

ειναι φυσιολογικες αυτες οι τιμες;

----------


## Κώστας71

Άλλαξε το τρανζίστορ BF245 με το j308 ή j310 και θα λοκάρει.

----------


## dj kostas

αυτο λεει ομως στο σχεδιο λαθος εχει;

----------


## Κώστας71

Εγώ αυτό έκανα ματά από διάβασμα του προτότυπου forum και μου λειτούργησε. Είναι ανάποδα ταποδαράκια, δες τα data τους.

----------


## dj kostas

οκ θα το δω
τι βαρικαπ εβαλες;

----------


## Κώστας71

Και εγώ την BB119 έχω. Αλλά δεν είχε σημασία, το πρόβλημα ήταν το τρανζίστορ.

----------


## sv9gph

dj kostas για πες μού το  σχέδιο που  προγραμμάτισες το ολοκληρωμένο είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό εδώ? Για βοήθα λιγο μπας και βγάλω άκρη για να δω τι θα φτιάξω  :Cool:

----------


## dj kostas

οχι δεν ηταν αυτο  σου δινω ενα λινκ με τον προγραματιστη ειναι πολη καλος

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35739

----------


## dj kostas

κωστα δεν βρηκα πουθενα J308,j310 και εβαλα ενα καινουργιο BF245 αλλα αναποδα απο οτι το ειχα.
οντος εχεις δικιο αναποδα μπαινει
αλλα παλι τα ιδια μου κανει
μηπως δεν κανει αυτο;

----------


## Κώστας71

Το έκανα και εγώ αυτό με την αναστροφή του BF245 αλλά δεν μου λειτουργούσε. Έτσι διαβασα το τούρκικο forum όπου ανεφερε αυτή την λύση με το j310. Όταν το έβαλα μου λοκάρισε αμέσως. Επίσης δεν μου λειτουργεί και ένα από τα HEX file, γι' αυτό και χρησιμοποίησα το παλαιότερο που δουλεύει μια χαρά. Αν μένεις Αθήνα πήγαινε στο Φανό.

----------


## dj kostas

o φανος στελνει αντικαταβολες; επηδη ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη

----------


## badsak

Ελα μια βολτα μεχρι Σερρες να σου δωσω εγω οσα θες!!!!

----------


## Κώστας71

> o φανος στελνει αντικαταβολες; επηδη ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη



 Το τηλέφωνο του είναι 210-3828748. Ρώτησε τον ότι θέλεις.

----------


## dj kostas

οκ θα τον παρω
πιο απο τα HEX file δεν σου λειτουργει θυμασε;

----------


## badsak

Τελικά σού δούλεψε???
Και εμένα με παίδεψε αρκετά αλλά τελικά βγήκε άκρη.

----------


## kostas30

για λεγε σακη πως βγηκε ακρη εεε  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## badsak

Κώστα είχε πολλούς λόγους για να μην λειτουργήσει....μερικά λάθη στο τυπωμένο τα οποία και εντόπισα και διόρθωσα 
Δεν έπερνε στην αρχή τάση η LCD γιατί δεν υπήρχε ένας χαλκόδρομος τον οποίο και συμπλήρωσα. Έβαλα  και ένα τρίμερ 10Kohm για να μπορώ να ρυθμίσω το contrast τις οθόνης 
Επίσης δεν δούλευέ το αρχικό HEX και έψαξα και βρήκα ένα που δουλεύει Δυο πυκνωτές και μια αντίστασή δεν έπαιρναν γείωση...από λάθος στο τυπωμένο 
Και τέλος το βασικότερο δεν μου δούλευε το VCO με τις varicap που έβαλα τις BB105 . 
Έδωσα 5 volt στο VCO και δεν βαλάντωνε πουθενά και αναγκάστηκα να αλλάξω το πηνίο ταλάντωσης από τις 8 στις 11 σπείρες και το έφερα να καλύπτει όλη την μπάντα.

----------


## kostas30

Σακη απο βαττ τι σου εδωσε ?
εγω εφτιαξα πριν καιρο δοκιμαστικα αυτο με τα πηνια σε πλακετα μονης οψης  με παιδεψε λιγο η ταλαντωση  αλλα το θεμα ειναι οταν ηταν ζεστο λοκαρε αμεσως αμα το αφηνες κανα 3ωρο αργουσε πολυ να λοκαρη τελικα ηταν το 5511 βλαμενο το αλαξα κ οκ αλλα απο εξοδο μουφα δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταιει καπου κατι αυτοταλαντωνε τωρα εχω ξεκινησει αυτο με τα τυπωμενα πηνια χωρις κρυσταλο στον πικ για να δουμε τι θα βγει.

----------


## badsak

Κώστα από WATT δεν πήγε καλά.... Μόλις  4,5 WATT μετρημένα με την BIRD 4410A.  Αλλά  σε αυτό μάλλον φταίει το 2SC1971. 
Πρέπει να είναι ένα από τα πολλά fake tranzistors που κυκλοφόρησαν. Μάλλον και το δικό σου ένα από αυτά πρέπει να είναι γιατί και σε εμένα έκανε αυτό-ταλαντώσεις.
 Και κάποιος πού το γνωρίζει καλά μου είπε να βάλω το RD06 η το RD15 Όσο για το άλλο χωρίς τον κρύσταλλο στον pic είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρεις ΗΕΧ πού να δουλεύει? 
Από ότι ξέρω δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει προς τα έξω το ΗΕΧ μόνο τυπωμένο κυκλοφορεί και μπορείς να αγοράσεις  από Ολλανδία μεριά μόνο τον pic έτοιμο προγραμματισμένο (κλειδωμένο).

----------


## kostas30

δεν ξερω σακη θα δειξει εχω καποιο hex τωρα θα δουμε τι θα γινει    το 1971 που εκανα δοκιμες ειναι απο ενα vhf yaeso γνησιο αλλα εβαλα κ αλλα επανω κ τα ιδια εκανε

----------


## kostas30

παντος εμενα το bfr96 μου φενετε λιγο να οδηγησει το 1971

----------


## savnik

Μετρημένο σε spectrum βγάζει 6,5 Watt σχεδόν σε όλη την μπάντα με τα τυπωμένα πηνεία.

----------


## badsak

Τελικά βρέθηκε ο φταίχτης... ήταν ο πυκνωτής 1nf ανάμεσα στο j310 και στο BFR91. Αλλάχτηκε και μου βγάζει 6watt στις άκρες τις μπάντας και περίπου 6.5watt στο κέντρο.

----------


## badsak

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες

DSC01187.jpgDSC01185.jpgDSC01186.jpgDSC01188.jpg

----------


## kostas30

:Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## dj kostas

Παιδια γεια σας και απο εμενα
εγω ειχα ξεκινησει αυτο το θεμα πρωτος και επιτα απο πολυ καιρο επισκεψης στο site κατα εκπληξη μου βλεπω ξεσκαψατε αυτο που ειχα ποσταρει πριν κανενα 6μηνο.
εγω ειχα φτιαξει αυτο το κυκλομα και δεν καταφερα ακομα να το κανω να λοκαρι
μου γραφει unlock και διπλα τη συχνοτητα
Σακη αυτο με την οθονη που δεν επερνε ταση το ειχα κανει
πες μου και τι αλλες αλαγες θελει για να το κανω επιτελους να δουλεψει
τι ακριβος πινιο εβαλες; σπειρες, διαμετρο,παχος σηρματος;

----------


## badsak

Κώστα το πηνίο ταλάντωσης εξαρτάται από τις varicap.   Το πηνίο που μου δούλεψε σε μια μεγάλη γκάμα από varicap ήταν 11 σπείρες από σύρμα με διατομή περίπου 0,5 mm το οποίο τύλιξα σε μια αρίδα 3mm (Δοκιμάστηκε με BB105 BB204 και μερικές από tuner τηλεόρασης)  . Αν θες να σιγουρευτείς ότι δουλεύει η ταλάντωση θα δώσεις μια τάση περίπου 5 βόλτ στην άκρη τις αντίστασης 22Κ αφού την ξεκολλήσεις από το BC547 και  και θα δεις αν ταλαντώνει σε κάποια συχνότητα. Σου ανάβουν τα λέντ στο TSA5511? Πες μας μερικές περισσότερες πληροφορίες .

----------


## kostas30

σακη δοκιμασες το hex?

----------


## badsak

Όχι ακόμα σε κανένα μισάωρο πού θα πάω στο εργαστήριο θα σου πω αποτελέσματα!!!!!!

----------


## dj kostas

δεν μου αναβουν τα λεντ οτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο μονο οταν δινω ταση ενα παρα πολυ μικρο αναμα στο κοκκινο και σβηνει ουτε καν που φενετε δηλαδη
βαρικαπ εχω απο τονερ τηλεωρασης αρα να βαλω 11 σπηρες;
οταν βαζω την κερεα ενος ραδιοφονου που ειναι σε κενη συχνοτητα διπλα στης βαρικαπ μπουκονη η συχνοτητα και ακουγοντε κατι παρασιτα μονο ομοσ σε κενη συχνοτητα. αυτο σημενει οτι ταλαντωνετε;
επισης εβαλα το j310 αντι αυτο πυ ειχε λαθος..
πες μου εκει που ανεφερες πιες αντιστασεις και πικνωτες δεν ηταν γιομενες;

----------


## dj kostas

αλλαξα το πηνειο σε 11 σπηρες οπως μου ειπες και παλι τα ιδια κανει...
πες μου πιες αντιστασεις και πικνοτες γιοσες που ειχε λαθος στο τυπομνενο

----------


## dj kostas

καταλαβα ειναι 2 πυκνοτες και 2 αντιστασεισ που δεν περνουν γειοση της ειχα διωρθωση εξ αρχης αυτες. 2 αντιστασεις ειναι ομως οχι μια. αυτη μια 150 ομ και μια 100 ομ που συνδεετε στο ενα πιν το 16f84.
τι μπορει να συμβενει;

----------


## dj kostas

αλλα τωρα που ειδα της φοτο σου δεν εχεις βαλει αυτη την αντισταση 100 ομ που συνδεετε με τον 16f84 και παει γιωση

----------


## dj kostas

γιατι;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## badsak

> Βγάζει ακόμα & >13W στα 15V με 600mW οδήγηση έμαθα! Αν βέβαια μιλάμε γιά αυτό το PLL που ο broadband ενισχυτής του (ο λεγόμενος NO-TUNE, η στα Ελληνικά "τυπωμένων πηνείων" όπως εδώ) βασίζεται σε σχέδιο Έλληνα, που το είχε αναρτήσει στο διαδίκτυο, αποκλειστικά όμως για κατασκευή & χρήση, & όχι προς αντιγραφή (η και ενσωμάτωση σε άλλη κατασκευή) γιά εμπορική εκμετάλλευση, όπως ρητά δήλωνε στην αρχική ανάρτησή του από το 2002? 
> Γιατί αυτό έχει γίνει στην ουσία, από κάποιον ολλανδό (RDVV, Erik Jan de Boer, Brik 13, 8531AV Lemmer) αρχικά ο οποίος το σταμάτησε ως παραγωγή, μετά από νομική προειδοποίηση που έλαβε για παραβίαση copyright & έτσι το έδωσε σε έναν άλλον στην συνέχεια εκεί (PKBee, Hendrikus Slot, Moreelsestraat 22, 6717TR Ede), & τελικά έφτασε να το εκμεταλλεύετε εμπορικά, πρόσφατα μάλιστα, & κάποιος έμπορος εδώ στην Ελλάδα! 
> 
> 
> Σχετικές πληροφορίες με όλα αυτά, υπάρχουν πάντως άπλετα στο διαδίκτυο... όπου φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα από που "βρέθηκε" αυτό το NO-TUNE κύκλωμα, που τόσοι & τόσοι μοιάζει να εκμεταλλεύονται για να βγάζουν κέρδος... 
> Μερικά παραδείγματα... 
> 
> 
> Και εδώ... 
> ...



Αυτά φίλε Γιώργο τα γνωρίζω ....... τα έχουμε πει και με τον σχεδιαστή τα σχετικά.
 Δεν κατάλαβα ποιόν φίλο εννοείς?? 
Κώστα μάλλον χρησιμοποιείς λάθος ΗΕΧ και εσύ. Πες μου τι σου γράφει το ΗΕΧ στην πρώτη οθόνη μόλις δώσεις τάση στο κύκλωμα??
Και κανε μια δοκιμή να δώσεις τάση στο VCO και δες αν ακούσεις το σήμα σε κάποια συχνότητα. Πρέπει να πάρεις τα πράγματα με την σειρά.

----------


## badsak

Κώστα έχεις ΠΜ

----------


## dj kostas

μου γραφει πρωτα αυτα ακριβος:
πρωτα        Fm transmiter
                RDVV viproje

και μετα φευγει αυτο και γραφει     unlock συχνοτητα
                                                RDVV 8 watt Pll

να σου πω οτι εχω οθονη 2χ16 χαρακτηρων

αν θες δως μου ενα λινκ απο οπου κατεβασες το καλο hex.

----------


## kostas30

Σακη αυτο ειναι πρωτο http://elektronika.web.id/elkav2/index.php?topic=325.0  που δουλευει λοκαρει κανονικα με το hex ayto

----------


## kostas30

που ρε  σει δεν ηρθε κατι

----------


## badsak

Χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος δοκίμασε αυτό ...
http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/RDVV...02004/rdvv.hex

----------


## badsak

> που ρε  σει δεν ηρθε κατι



Μαζευτήκατε πολλοί με το ίδιο όνομα..... τον άλλο τον κωστα εννοούσα!!!!

----------


## kostas30

:W00t:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## kostas30

κoιτα κ αυτο http://www.klompenboer.nl/Techniek/S...RDVV/Index.htm

----------


## dj kostas

υστερα απο πολλους μηνες ταλεποριας επιτελους το RDVV 8 watt με τα τυπωμενα πυνεια λειτουργισε
το βασικοτερο προβλημα ηταν οτι ειχα λαθος hex
ευχαριστω πολυ το φιλο Σακη που με βοηθησε να βρω το σωστο
οποιος εχει καποιο προβλημα σε αυτη τη κατασκευη ας το πει ισος θα μπορεσουμε να βοηθισουμε.

----------


## ikaros1978

και ποιο ειναι το hex το σωστο που σου δουλεψε kosta?

----------


## badsak

Αυτό http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/RDVV...02004/rdvv.hex

----------


## ikaros1978

δεν το εχουμε σε ετοιμο αρχειο *.hex ε?

----------


## badsak

HEX είναι. Πάτα δεξί κλίκ πάνω στο λίνκ και αποθήκευση ως ...... και κατέβασε το.

----------


## KOKAR

> αντι της βαρικαπ ΒΒ109 που λεει το σχεδιο εβαλα ΒΒ119 λετε να ειναι εκει το προβλημα;



το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι η *ΒΒ109* δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την *ΒΒ119* .....

ΒΒ109 click εδω---> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3953/bb109.pdf

ΒΒ119 click εδω---> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/4387/bb119.pdf

----------


## TSAKALI

Ποιο κομματι του pll ειναι πατενταρισμενο ? γιατι παρακολουθησα το θεμα αλλα δεν καταλαβα ,
μονο τα τυπωμενα πηνια ? η ολοκληρο?

----------


## moutoulos

:Biggrin:  Σάββα μην το πάμε πάλι απο την αρχή ...

Δεν μίλησε κανένας για "πατενταρισμένο κομμάτι", μιλήσαμε για τα 
πνευματικά δικαιώματα (το γνωστό copyright) που έχει το PLL.

----------


## TSAKALI

Πιστευω οτι πνευματικα δικαιωματα ,μπορει να υπαρχουν μονο στο προγραμμα του μικροελεγκτη ,
μιας και το τυπωμενο αλλαζει ευκολα

----------


## dj kostas

ρε παιδια μου συμβενει κατι περιεργο σε αυτο το μηχανημα
βαζω εναν linear 8 βαττ με to 2sc1971 και μολις δινω ταση στον ενισχιτη τρελενετε η LCD οθονη και βγαζει κουτακια σβηνει και τετοια αλλα εξακολουθει να ειναι κλειδομενο και να εκπεμπει κανονικα. οταν δεν δινω ταση στον ενισχιτη η οθονη δουλευει κανονικα...

----------


## kostas30

δηλαδη εχτρα λινεαρ???

----------


## dj kostas

Nαι αλλο λινεαρ το pll moy βγαζει μολις 4,5 βαττ . και οχι τιποτα αλλο τωρα μου το κανει και χορις να δωσω ταση στον ενισχιτη αλλα σε πολυ λιγοτερο βαθμο λιγο τα γραματα φενοντε σβηστα δηλαδη.
μηπως μαγνητηστικε η οθονη;

----------


## kostas30

βαλε κανα φεριτη στην καλωδιοταινια  πχ  http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...cPath=232_1688

----------


## kostas30

εγω τελιωσα το ενα με επιτυχια κ τελειωνω κ τ δευτερη εκδοση    μου δουλευει με ολα τα hex κ για 1χ16 κ 2χ16  DSC02524.JPGDSC02527.jpgDSC02526.jpg

----------


## dj kostas

παντος σε εμενα και τον σακη με το τουρκικο το hex δεν δουλευουν εσυ το δοκιμασες;

----------


## dj kostas

το θεμα ειναι πως πριν βαλω τον ενισχιτη μου δουλευε η οθονη μια χαρα...
εσενα ποσα βαττ σε εβγαλε;

----------


## kostas30

εβγαλε κοντα στα 4-5 βαττ αλλα δεν το εψαξα   δηλαδη να παιξω λιγο με τιμες πυκνωτων   σιγουρα  θα βγαλει παραπανω  με κατι μικρο αλαγες που θα γινουν   :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:    α ακομα δοκιμασα ολα ta hex  που εχω και δουλεψε κανονικα κ για  1χ16   κ για 2χ16    με βαρικαπ  την ββ105 με 8-9 σπειρες  πηνιο σε τουμπο 6 χιλ και παχος συρματος 0.6 χιλ   τωρα το δευτερο με προβληματιζει λιγο το hex αλλα θα δουμε στις δοκιμες οταν το τελειωσω.

----------


## dj kostas

εφτιαξα εναν ενυσχητη με το MRF238 που το ειχα απο ενα CB και το οδηγω με το RDVV μου εβγαλε καπου 25 βαττ αλλα οταν συντονιζω τους μεταβλητους πυκνοτες ορισμενες φορες ξεκλειδωνη το πλλ βγαζοντας ομως τα βαττ απλα χανετε στο ραδιο ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο; βεβαια τωρα που βγαζει 25 βαττ ειναι κλειδωμενο κανονικα αλλα αν στριψω κανενα μεταβλητο θα μου το κανει.. και μετα πρεπει να στριψω αλλον για να ξανα κλειδωσει η τον ιδιο στην ιδια θεση κ.τ.λ

----------


## maouna

εφτιαξα το RDVV μονης οψης με χειροποιητα πηνια και το προβλημα που εχω   ειναι οτι το  tsa5511 ζεστενεται πολυ. η οθονη παιζει μια χαρα,ολα τα   εξαρτηματα τα τσεκαρα ειναι σωστα.

  στο πηνιο ταλαντωσης και στη varicap κολλαω γιατι εχω βρει μόνο bby40,bb133,bb505g.

κατοπιν γι ανα δω αν ταλαντωνει κα αν λειτουργουν ολα τα σταδια εβγαλα  το tsa5511,εδωσα 5  βολτ  στην αντισταση 22κ της bb505g ξεκολοντας την  μια ακρη και παιζοντας με το πηνιο ακουγοτανε η ταλαντωση στο ραδιο.τα  αλλα σταδια της ενισχυσης παιζανε και αυτα και μπορουσες να τα  συντονισεισ (αν και επρεπε να επεμβεισ στο bc557 για να δουλεψουν τα  υπολοιπα σταδια χωρις το tsa5511)

το tsa5511 δεν ειναι καημενο.

----------


## maouna

κανεισ????

----------


## dj kostas

δεν μας ειπες τελικα αν δουλευει το μηχανημα εστω και με ζετο το ολοκληρομενο

----------


## maouna

με ζεστο οχι δεν δουλευει.τα λεντ ειναι αναμενα
εγω υποψιαζομαι 2 πιθανοτητες. η το hex δεν ειναι σωστο μιασ και  χρησιμοποιω pic16f628a .το pic16f84a δεν καταφερα να το προγραματισω μου βγαζει λαθοσ κατα το verification....

  θα το προγραματισω με αλλο hex ,και  επισης δεν εχω τη varicap bb809. ααντι αυτης βαζω ή  bb133 ή bb505g.  πηνιο ταλαντωσης εχω 7 σπειρες εσωτερικης διαμετρου 6 mm k διαμετρο  συρματος 1mm . 
χωρις το pic και το tsa5511 στη πλακετα και βαζωντας  ποτενσιομετρο ως διαρετη τασηςς στη varicap για να δω αν δουλεβει ο  ταλαντωτης,ολα εινα ενταξει εκτος του οτi παραλληλα στη βαρικαπ βαζω και  ενα μεταβλητο γιατι δε μπορω να το φερω αλλιως μεσα στη μπαντα των fm.αλλα και παλι για να το ακουσω και στα 2 ακρα της μπαντας 87,108MHZ πρεπει να τεντωσω και το πηνιο,εκτοσ απτο να μεταβαλω μονο τη ταση της βαρικαπ και το μεταβλητο παραληλα αυτης...

επισης να πω οτι κ τα αλλα σταδια δουλευουνε χωρις το τsa551 kai to pic αρκει να πειραξεις το bc557 που λειτουργει σαν διακοπτης καπως.
καταφερα να παρω 4 βατ στα 12 βολτ.

το tsa5511 γιατι να ζεστενεται?

----------


## savnik

> το tsa5511 γιατι να ζεστενεται?



Δουλεύει πάντα κρύο. Η το έχεις κάψει ή έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## dj kostas

βαλε αλλο hex oxi αυτο του τουρκικου σιτ και ελενξε για βραχικυκλωματα βαλε και αλλο tsa γιατι αυτο μαλλον το πηρες στο χερι.

----------


## dj kostas

δεν νομιζω να φταιει η βαρικαπ που ζεστενετε.
τελος παντον βρες μια παλια τηλεωραση και παρε απο το τονερ της οσεσ βαρικαπ θες...

----------


## maouna

το tsa5511 παιζει ,εχω και αλλον πομπο και το βαζω εκει και δεν εχει καει.  αφηνοντας μονο το tsa πανω και βγαζοντας το pic και την οθονη,παλι ζεστενεται...θα κοιταξω για βραχυκυκλωματα στη περιοχη του pll και θα βρω αλλο hex..τωρα για τηλωραση που θα βρω θα δειξει....

----------


## maouna

χρονια πολλα σε ολους ελειπα για 2 βδομαδες κ δεν ειδα τι γινοταν.λοιπον  το εφτιαξα το rdvv. στα 11.5 volt εβγαλε 4 και κατι watt σ ολη τη  μπαντα με συντονισμο των πυκνωτων,στα  13.8 εβγαλε 7 και κατι παλι σ ολη  τη μπαντα. δοκιμασμενο σε dummy load.

κατι αλλο που εχω απορια,πανω απο τα 104ΜΗΖ οταν παω να συντονισω τους  μεταβλητους και τους γυριζω η ακουμπαω το κατσαβιδι πανω,αποσυντονιζεται  ,ενω στις χαμηλοτερες συχνοτητες πχ 88ΜΗΖ δεν το κανει οσο και να  γυρναω τους πυκνωτες.επισης για να λοκαρει πανω απο τα 104ΜΗΖ πρεπει να  μειωσω το ρευμα στο buffer απο το τριμμερ κ μετα λοκαρει.οταντου αυξανω  το ρευμα παλι ξελοκαρει κ πρεπει να παιξω με τους μεταβλητους.

γιατι γινεται αυτο?φωτογραφιες θα βαλω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια. 

αν βρω tuner απο βιντεο κανει ια varicap?

----------


## dj kostas

το κανει γιατι δεν εχεις θωρακισει 1ον ταλαντοση και 2ον πλλ
απο βιντεο δεν γνοριζω να σου πω δοκιμασε ισος κανεις δουλεια.

----------


## maouna

θωρακιση?δηλαδη?εννοεις να βαλω μεταλικες πλακες αναμεσα στα σταδια?ή να κλεισω μονο την ταλαντωση σε μεταλικο περιβλημα?γυρω γυρω ομως εχει εξαρηματα κ δε θα ακουμπαει στηπλακετα το αλουμινιο για θωρακιση.

----------


## dj kostas

ναι αυτο ενοω
κανε χορο ξεκολοντας τα εξαρτηματα απο πανω και βαλτα απο κατω

----------


## maouna

δεν εχω καλυτερη αναλυση για φωτογραφιες.  η θωρακιση καλη ειναι ετσι οπως την εκανα?οπου τυχαινει κ ακουμπαει καποιο εξαρτημα εχω βαλει μονωτικη ταινια στο διαχωριστικο...
οριστε και το dummy load 40 watt που εφτιαξα με αντιστασεις ανθρακα ,απο κουτακι καφε του 1988.... :Crying:

----------


## dj kostas

τωρα σου ξεκλειδωνει;
ψυκτρα εβαλες στι τρανζιστορ;

----------


## maouna

το τρανσιστορ το εχω βιδωσει χυμα απο κατω χωρις μονοτικο  κ εχω βαλει αλλο ενα φυλλο χοντροτερο αλουμινιο.δεν ζεστεναιται πολυ.με το χερι το αγγιζεις ανετα στα 8 watt...

οσο αφορα το ξεκλειδωμα, το κανει αλλα σε λιγοτερο βαθμο.τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα..εστω οτι ειμαι στους 88.5ΜΗΖ και ολα ειναι οκ συντονισμενα,φουλ ισχυ.αμα παω στους 108ΜΗΖ και παω να στριψω ενα πυκνωτη ,ξεσυντονιζει και αν συνεχισω να το στριβω ξανασυντονιζει,αλλα οχι τοσο οσο πρωτα που δεν ειχε θωρακιση.

το πιν 11 απο το tsa5511 τι υποτιθεται οτι κανει οταν το pll ειναι lock/unlock?

----------


## dj kostas

το προβλημα σου θα λυθει τελειως αν κανεις θωρακιση 100%.

----------


## dj kostas

θωρακισε και το κατω μεςρος της πλακετας επισης το τυπωμενο δεν ειναι 2ης οψης πεζει και αυτο ρολο...

----------


## maouna

έφτιαξα και την άλλη εκδοση με τα τυπωμένα πηνία.ταλαντώνει το j310,λοκάρει αλλα έξοδο δεν εχω..τώρα αυτο ψάχνω να δω τι φταίει

----------


## Κώστας71

Παιδιά για να τελειώνουμε με το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα, το bfr96 το πολύ να βγάλει 0.6W στα 13V. Το 1971 θέλει τουλάχιστον 1W καθαρό για να δώσει 8W. Αρα αυτό συνεπάγεται υπεροδήγηση που για μια ερασιτεχνική κατασκευή έχει ως συνέπεια την αυτοταλάντωση. Ότι θωράκιση και να κάνετε δεν θα εξαλήψετε το φαινόμενο. Με τα αυτά τα τρανζίστορ στο κύκλωμα με τα πηνία αέρος, συμφωνα με μετρήσεις μου, για φυσιολογική λειτουργία η έξοδος θα είναι 5-6W. Με τα τυπωμένα και για broadband λειτουργία 3-4W. Για αύξηση της ισχύος στα15W χρησιμοποιήστε το κύκλωμα του 2009 με το RD15HVF1.

----------


## maouna

Εγώ τωρα να φτιάξω αυτο που δε παίζει θέλω...

----------


## maouna

το ελυσα το προβλημα και τωρα στα 13.8 volt μου βγαζει στους 88ΜΗζ 4watt και στους 106ΜΗζ 1.5 watt....οσο ανεβαινω συχνοτητα πέφτει η έξοδος.  τι γινεται εδω??

----------


## babiss

> το ελυσα το προβλημα και τωρα στα 13.8 volt μου βγαζει στους 88ΜΗζ 4watt και στους 106ΜΗζ 1.5 watt....οσο ανεβαινω συχνοτητα πέφτει η έξοδος.  τι γινεται εδω??



 παιξε λιγο με τα πηνια ωστε να το φερεις εκει που θελεις

----------


## maouna

αυτο με τα τυπωμενα πηνία διπλής όψη έχω.βασικα το ίδιο σχέδιο υπάρχει με διαφορετικές τιμές σε καποια εξαρτήματα. για παράδειγμα:

1)το πηνίο τύπου αντίστασης στο συλλέκτη του BFR96  είναι 10μΗ ή 1uH ?
2) ο πυκνωτής στην έξοδο του φίλτρου του πομπού είναι 27pF ή 33pF?
3) οι 2 παράλληλοι πυκνωτές στο συλλέκτη του 2SC1971 είναι 1nF ή 470pF?

----------


## maouna

αυτη τη στιγμη θελω να  μην υπαρχει τετοια αποκλιση στα watt στα 2 άκρα.... στα 88ΜΗΖ βγαζει 6.5 watt και στα 108ΜΗΖ βγάζει 2.5 watt.

----------


## studio52

δεν εχεις συνδεσει σωστα το κυκλωμα βασει του σχεδιου .  για να αναβει η μιση lcd οθονη και χωρις να δειχνει καποιους αριθμους εκει πιστευω οτι ειναι το προβλημα

----------


## maouna

το προβλημα μου ειναι στα βαττ στην έξοδο .

----------


## maouna

υπάρχει .hex αρχείο για lcd 2 x 16 και PIC16F628A ή PIC16F84A??

----------


## driverbulba

Έχει δουλέψει σε κανέναν με τον pic16f628a ?? Αν ναι, με ποιό hex?

----------


## teslok

Καλησπέρα σε όλους με ένα φίλο μου κάναμε και εμείς το pll 8watt χορης ποινια. 
Υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα όμως ανάψαμε το pll και βάζουμε την συχνότατα που θέλουμε και έχει αναμενο το κόκκινο led αλλΑ δεν λοκαρι καθόλου Και ούτε το πράσινο led αναβη.?? Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι  να κάνουμε Ευχαριστώ εν προτευων Τάσος. ..

----------

